# new here....not sure if it's where I should be



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello all

I suffered from severe panic attacks and anxiety so badly that I had unreal feelings non stop for an entire year. I actually used to go look in the mirror and pinch my face to make sure it was really me. Driving was the worse, it didn't even look like my hands on the steering wheel.

That has gone away but a couple of times lately I've been talking with some friends and I don't even feel like I'm part of the conversation or even in the same room. I get an urge to flee the room.

I also get weird thoughts that jump into my head and that sends me into panic mode. They make no sense and I can't even remember them afterward but for an hour or so after, I'm really shaky and dizzy.

I have an awful fear of seizures (I had one 8 years ago after a night of heavy drinking). My dp started when they took me off my seizure medication.

Does anyone else get thoughts that make no sense just jump into their head and disappear before you can even make sense of them? I am worried that I could be having another type of seizure but my doc says anxiety.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm just going to say hi, I don't know much about anxiety except that mine makes my gut ache, makes me irritable and irrational, insomniac,etc. Anxiety takes really strange forms as you'll see if you happen on some of the posts here about anxiety.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Have either of you been tested for TLE? I have and my tests were all "normal"

I also had this weird attack where I didn't recognize my surroundings even though I had driven the route a thousand times.

glad I found this place


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

poonanny said:


> As for the weird surrounding thing, its derealization, .


When you don't recognize a familiar place for a few moments, that's dr?


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------

